# 1911 Conversions hot rounds



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm thinking about modifying a 1911 to handle a hotter round than .45 ACP:

.400 Cor-bon

400 CORBON 170 GR.BCSP 1330FPS/668FTLBS

45 Super

.45 Super 185 JHP 1300 fps 694 fpe
.45 Super 230 JHP 1100 fps 618 fpe

or .460 Rowland

460 Rowland 185 1500 925 
460 Rowland 200 1450 934 
460 Rowland 230 1340 917

Anyone who has run any of these please let me know your thoughts.

I'd love to do a compensated .460 Rowland setup, but out of the three the .460 Rowland is the only one that doesn't seem to have any commercial availability.

Is there anyone out there that sells .460 Rowland cartridges? I don’t have a great shop space to get into hand loading.


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Ammo*

I did find that Clark Customs sells .460 Rowland cartridges, and they also pointed me to Georgia Arms who sells .460 Rowland.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

I have a .400 Cor-Bon compensated on my G21. CCI 500 primers-Star-Line brass-Hogdon Universal Clays 9.0 grains w/Nosler 135 Gr. JHP....1400 FPS.
My buddy uses the same formula in his SA 1911 w/.400 barrel.
I have been looking at a barrel from Numrich for under $80 for my Colt 1911. May purchase in the next couple of weeks.
That .400 is a sweet shooting round. Comp sure makes it nice, you can tell the difference between his 1911 and my G21 with comp.
Happy shooting. :smt023


----------

